# Question about 4.0.4 radio and baseband for Fascinate



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Which 4.0.4 radio/baseband do we use for the Fascinate? Do we use the same on as for the Galaxy Nexus? TIA

Figured it out. Can't have anything higher than an EH03 radio I guess.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I would say one made for a 3G fascinate like EH03....


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

big_limits said:


> I would say one made for a 3G fascinate like EH03....


Ok, thanks. So, EH03 is the latest radios we can have on the Fascinate then.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

yessir


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

There is nothing newer than an eh03 as far as the fascinate is concerned. Keep in mind each device usually has different hardware which requires a specific radio files as in nexus will definitely not work for the fascinate. Also that radio version has nothing to do with Android version or eh03 would be for 3.5.7

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Which 4.0.4 radio/baseband do we use for the Fascinate? Do we use the same on as for the Galaxy Nexus? TIA
> 
> Figured it out. Can't have anything higher than an EH03 radio I guess.


EC09 works well too


----------

